# Enough Lighting?



## Skepsis_DK

I'm thinking of starting a planted tank and was wondering if the light I already have is going to be sufficient.
I currenlty have a Philips S10 Single 220-240v 4-65W. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ægir

Philips S10 4-65w is not a light fixture, It is the model of the fluorescent light starter.

Will need more information about the fixture, how many bulbs and what wattage (will say on the bulb itself)


----------



## Skepsis_DK

sorry bout that!

it's an aquaglow 42 inch 40W


----------



## Ægir

Single bulb? Dual?

Does it say a color or spectrum on the bulb?


----------



## Skepsis_DK

It's a single and nope it doesn't say any of those things


----------



## Ægir

Well, I would say you are fine with super low light plants like anubis... But other things might require more light and ferts / light Co2

If you are comfortable with basic electrical work, you can retrofit a fixture for fairly cheap... in the DIY section, I made a topic called Operation Overdrive talking about ODNO fluorescent fixtures. Worked great for me, but if done wrong can cause huge problems (fire, electrocution etc)

You can view it here: Operation Overdrive


----------



## Skepsis_DK

thanks for the advice, but will stick with what I have given the lack of time and electronic skill. what other plants would you recommend for low lighting? thanks


----------

